

Myth: After Being Broken, Bones Can Become Even Stronger. - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/19/health/19really.html?_r=1&ref=science

======
jws
Tory, Kari, and Grant can be thankful this isn't a MythBuster's episode.

